# Fitness and Nutrition



## choseck (Jul 8, 2007)

What are some good websites that focus mainly on health, fitness and nutrition?  I'm running out of reading material!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 11, 2007)

For fitness try shape.com, self.com and any other mag related site.

In terms of diet and food sites i would recommend foodnetwork.com, calorie-king.com and dwlz.com (which is good if you are on weight watchers)


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jul 11, 2007)

I love self.com!  They have tons of recipes and exercise ideas.  The magazine is great too, every month there are tear out cards with different exercises.  I tear them out and grab one when I need ideas!


----------



## dirtyMartini (Jul 11, 2007)

Sparkpeople.com!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't say enough good things about this site!! It was a load of useful articles, video tutorials on how to do exercises, nutrition and exercise tracker, community boards with teams of people trying to all reach the same goal, and it can even make a meal plan for you complete with a grocery list!!! 

I'm too lazy to use the meal plan but just by tracking my calories using this site I lost 10 pounds in 2 months!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah and of course it's free otherwise I wouldn't be talking about it!!


----------



## MirandaTN (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtyMartini* 

 
_Sparkpeople.com!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't say enough good things about this site!! It was a load of useful articles, video tutorials on how to do exercises, nutrition and exercise tracker, community boards with teams of people trying to all reach the same goal, and it can even make a meal plan for you complete with a grocery list!!! 

I'm too lazy to use the meal plan but just by tracking my calories using this site I lost 10 pounds in 2 months!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah and of course it's free otherwise I wouldn't be talking about it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was coming here to also promote www.sparkpeople.com!! My hubby and I have been using it since March and I've lost the last 12 pounds I needed gone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a great tool!


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for that sparkpeople site, it looks great! Just joined.


----------

